# breaking in eheim 2215



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

just bought eheim 2215 for my empty 55g .. I was thinking of hooking it up to my cycled 15g for couple days then hook it up to my 55g to speed up cycling..

would that work?
for how long should I let my eheim sit in 15g so the bacteria on it gets established?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

It would take a couple of weeks for the new filter for fully establish.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I guess I may as well put it in the new tank right away then


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

just dont put any fish in...do a fishless cycle.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you have a filter on your 15g, you can place the sponge media and/or mulm from that filter into your 2215, which will seed the filter.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yup, seeding this way will shorten it to 5 days. When you switch to the new tank, add fish slowly though, if you dump 10 fish in, it'll cause a cycle because the news filter can't handle that kind of load yet.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

